# CR-1 is 11.97 lbs. 5433g ...Addicts??



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Everyday ridable. Latest mods were American Classic Carbon 38 16/20 spoke,KCNC 12-26 cassette, Tufo 200g tubulars. Should be a few Addict's out there lighter.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

This thread is useless without pictures.... :mad2:


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

uzziefly said:


> This thread is useless without pictures.... :mad2:


All threads are useless. Go ride your bike.:idea:


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Without pics, this thread is about as useless as tits on a bull.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

FondriestFan said:


> Without pics, this thread is about as useless as tits on a bull.


 Your Brilliant!!!!


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

i have a Gemini X-11 with titanium rims and xxx-lite carbon everything else and it only weighs 9.7lbs...   

i mean as long as we don't have to post a pic to corroborate the evidence... :thumbsup:


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

handsomerob said:


> i have a Gemini X-11 with titanium rims and xxx-lite carbon everything else and it only weighs 9.7lbs...
> 
> i mean as long as we don't have to post a pic to corroborate the evidence... :thumbsup:


Pictures are Proof.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

to the meatheads of this post my bike picture is posted on other Scott thread I just changed Wheels tires cassette no big deal I just wanted the Addict owners to post not wannabees


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

sevencycle said:


> to the meatheads of this post my bike picture is posted on other Scott thread I just changed Wheels tires cassette no big deal I just wanted the Addict owners to post not wannabees


FYI, this "meathead" "wannabee" couldn't care less about a weight weenie bike. I ride a heavy steel Waterford that doesn't have a black component on it... much less carbon. She weighs in at about 22lbs and it is the best riding bike I have ever had. I was just giving you a little good natured razzing about a sub-12lb bike. Seriously, if you are obsessive enough to weight weenie a bike down to sub 12 land, you need to be able to poke a little fun at yourself. :idea:


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

handsomerob said:


> FYI, this "meathead" "wannabee" couldn't care less about a weight weenie bike. I ride a heavy steel Waterford that doesn't have a black component on it... much less carbon. She weighs in at about 22lbs and it is the best riding bike I have ever had. I was just giving you a little good natured razzing about a sub-12lb bike. Seriously, if you are obsessive enough to weight weenie a bike down to sub 12 land, you need to be able to poke a little fun at yourself. :idea:


Chill, I am having fun. I would have just as much fun on a 22 lb oinker as a 11.9lb twiggy.*Heavy Bikes* & *Fat girls* are fun to ride you just dont want your friends to see you on one.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

handsomerob said:


> FYI, this "meathead" "wannabee" couldn't care less about a weight weenie bike. I ride a heavy steel Waterford that doesn't have a black component on it... much less carbon. She weighs in at about 22lbs and it is the best riding bike I have ever had. I was just giving you a little good natured razzing about a sub-12lb bike. Seriously, if you are obsessive enough to weight weenie a bike down to sub 12 land, you need to be able to poke a little fun at yourself. :idea:


I ride a heavy steel 1976 Chrysler Cordoba that doesnt have any hotrod parts on it.She weighs in at about 5000 lbs. She is the best riding car I ever had. Better than those dang Ferrari's and Porsche's.


----------

